# What kind of wheels are these and what are they worth?



## sciroccopunk (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok so i have an set of wheels from what i believe to be an a6 sitting in the garage. A friend had an a6 and just gave me the wheels he had an aftermarket pair of wheels he had bought for the car. So my question is what is the style name of these wheels? and how much do they go for? I am putting them up for sale but dont know where to start. Oh the wheels are just dusty and and dirty from sitting in the garage they've been in there for over a year. Sorry that i dont more about them im more of a bmw guy and dont know to much bout audis.
There are no tires.


































_Modified by sciroccopunk at 1:49 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

im not sure of the name but they came on the 3.0 A6 
and you could prob get around $400 for them


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

also may have come on some allroad a6


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

They also came on my 2.5TDI. You don't see them very often.
No idea what they are called tho sorry. You only ever see Audi wheels given names in the sales brochures, and then they never refer to them by name again!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

Not much. They are not too desirable, at least in my mind. Put them up on fleabay and see what you can get for them. I would not even spend $50 a rim for them for winter rims. Sorry Mikki, they are just not too interesting.


----------



## GolfCity12 (May 3, 2007)

will fat fives fit the 2.8 98?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_ Sorry Mikki, they are just not too interesting.


Hehe I replaced them with 18" S-lines anyway








That said, I put the 18s on the Corrado V8 the other day and they look so good the A6 might be getting the 17s back







Maybe I'll have to buy another set.....


----------

